# Getting a student loan when you already have one



## simpsein (Dec 30, 2004)

I decided to finally go back to school. I just took the placement test at the Community College the other day. Plan to take all the required liberal arts classes there for the next two years then the last 2 years at a university. Anyway, I went to the school before, 7 years ago for about two weeks and believe it or not, I'm still paying off that student loan. Mostly because for years I had no job so it was deferred. 

Would I still be able to get another loan? I probably should have found this out before I started the enrollment process, since if I can't get a loan, I don't know how I'm going to pay for it.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

You are going to fill out the FAFSA, right? Look into any scholarships that the school that you are applying to has as well. I am thinking that you should be able to get another student loan if you fill out the FAFSA. Students are normally able to take out loans for a max of four years (I think...there has to be a cap on how much that you can borrow) when they are working on their bachelors degrees, so they obviously have more than one loan at the same time. You may also be able to get grants...the best thing that you can do is talk to your school's financial aid office. Good luck!


----------



## no1justminda (Aug 7, 2005)

there are private loans for students as well. you can get as many as you need. Sallie Mae has one called the Signature Student Loan, it's easy to get and you still don't have to pay them off until you graduate


----------

